# Oil pan



## RRconductor76 (Nov 29, 2016)

New member here looking for some info on where I can purchase an oil pan for my 1968 GTO.My original pan was dented pretty bad and previous owner tried to weld it.It worked ok but has a small leak now.Thanks Allen


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RRconductor76 said:


> New member here looking for some info on where I can purchase an oil pan for my 1968 GTO.My original pan was dented pretty bad and previous owner tried to weld it.It worked ok but has a small leak now.Thanks Allen


Looking for an OEM one? Try a fellow by the name of Phil Fern, from NY. [email protected] ... Phil is on the PY forums. 

I got my OEM one from him. When you find one you'll need a gasket. I'd recommend the one piece from Ames.


----------



## RRconductor76 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks GTO Judge,I contacted Phil and he said he will be able to help me.This site is great!!Thank you


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RRconductor76 said:


> Thanks GTO Judge,I contacted Phil and he said he will be able to help me.This site is great!!Thank you


You're very welcome, glad I was able to help.


----------

